# Dewalt 735 with Clear Vue mini-cyclone



## st.ryder64 (Jan 21, 2013)

A search doesn't yield any results, but I can't believe no one's asked this question yet...

Anyone hooked up the Clear Vue mini cyclone with their Dewalt 735, using no vacuum whatsoever? I know you can't have the vacuum in line due to the inability of the vacuum to move as much air as the ejection blower on the 735, but what happens if you just let the 735 push into the cyclone?


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

st.ryder64 said:


> A search doesn't yield any results, but I can't believe no one's asked this question yet...
> 
> Anyone hooked up the Clear Vue mini cyclone with their Dewalt 735, using no vacuum whatsoever? I know you can't have the vacuum in line due to the inability of the vacuum to move as much air as the ejection blower on the 735, but what happens if you just let the 735 push into the cyclone?


I have not done what you are asking, but, I don't see why the "Fan-assisted chip ejection" feature would keep you from using a cyclone dust collection system with the Dewalt 735. Is there something I am missing?

A Cyclone has to have a vacuum pressure difference across the input and output to work. An impeller mounted to a motor provides that vacuum pressure difference. A fan pushing the air into a cyclone is not going to provide any more benefit than connecting flexible hose from the dust port on the 735 to an open bucket. 

Eric


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think it would work, but there is only one way to find out.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

hwebb99 said:


> I think it would work, but there is only one way to find out.



What he said.....

Do you have a buddy that you can borrow a dust collector from to try it out? Even a good size shop vac would work for the experiment.

Make sure you post back your results.


----------



## st.ryder64 (Jan 21, 2013)

ORBlackFZ1 said:


> I have not done what you are asking, but, I don't see why the "Fan-assisted chip ejection" feature would keep you from using a cyclone dust collection system with the Dewalt 735. Is there something I am missing?
> 
> A Cyclone has to have a vacuum pressure difference across the input and output to work. An impeller mounted to a motor provides that vacuum pressure difference. A fan pushing the air into a cyclone is not going to provide any more benefit than connecting flexible hose from the dust port on the 735 to an open bucket.
> 
> Eric


Eventually I got an answer from Clear Vue stating that it should work, but in the meantime I picked up the Rikon 1HP system from Woodcraft, which hasn't been tested yet. I'll be using it next week, so will report back.


----------



## TheGeekPub (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a DeWalt DW735X planer (link is to my shop tour, if interested) and it is connected to my dust collection system with no problems. My dust collector is a 2HP Grizzly.

Before that, I always connected it to my el cheapo shop-vac, and never had any trouble there either.


----------

